
Trojan T-shirt targets German right-wing rock fans - steilpass
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14465150
======
erikb
I'm a German and I wonder if the word "right-wing" is understood in the same
way by US Americans as it is understood by us. Because of our past, we treat
everything coming from the "right" as being totally wrong and stupid (which
might be good or not). But I think in other countries, with another historical
background, right-wing might mean just conservative, not skinhead racist. As
far as I know, right-wing in China is even the cool new thing, that young
people follow (because it is against the depressing government, which many
young Chinese don't like at all). Tell me about how you understand "right-
wing" in non-German countries, please!

~~~
nhebb
The part I didn't understand was that the slogan for the concert was "Never
again communism - Freedom for Germany". Do I take this to mean that anyone
opposing communism is considered a right-winger in eastern Germany?

~~~
erikb
Nope. Just if you say something like "Against Foreigners" you just go to jail.
So the new skinheads (neo nazis, as we call them, don't know if that is an
English word, too) try to act more political correct, while being in the open.

~~~
nhebb
They're called neo nazis here in the US too. They're not mainstream right-
wingers, but an extreme element on the fringes. I'm still missing the link
between not wanting communism to return to eastern Germany and neo-nazism,
though. I assume you mean that the slogan is a political misdirection.

~~~
erikb
Yes, it is meant as being misleading. There is no direct link between anti
comunism and neo nazism. I just think neo nazis are against pretty much every
thing, so I am also not confused to see them using anti comunism slogans.
Their power and attention comes from being against something. What that
something is, that is probably not so important.

------
steilpass
First the t-shirt says: "hardcore rebels national and free" after washed the
original writing disappears. Instead it says: "What your t-shirt can do you
can do too." Images: [http://www.businessinsider.com/trojan-t-shirts-neo-
nazis-201...](http://www.businessinsider.com/trojan-t-shirts-neo-nazis-2011-8)

------
_delirium
On the technical side, how would I make something like this? Can you order
these kinds of wash-once-to-change-message shirts? If not, what kind of ink
would you use to DIY it?

~~~
phreeza
I guess combining one paint which isn't water-soluble with another that is.
Acrylic paint would probably do the trick?

~~~
darklajid
I'd like to know if the paint that obviously was removed from the shirt caused
any other issues, tainting other clothes for example?

I mean - if you dress in black completely it might be a non-issue of course.

------
russellallen
Conning people doesn't seem like a good way to get your message through to
them.

~~~
Argorak
Actually, it does work. I was working in a similar group (locally and much
smaller) for some time. You can reach everyone with clever and impressive
actions for a simple reason: they are impressive and resonate so much that
even the "enemy" has to admit that they were impressed. You won't turn anyone,
but you make sure that they know someone to turn to once they do. Its an offer
to talk.

Considering that exiting the right-wing circle often involves ditching most of
your friends, someone to talk is the most important asset "on the other side".

------
samstave
I think this would be the most bad ass guerilla marketing technique.

Say you are WePay - and you go to a Paypal event and hand out hundreds of
PayPal shirts, which become WePay shirts after the users take them home and
wash them for the first time.

Or, we can simply go to TeaParty campaigns and troll unsuspecting users there
:)

------
sasvari
here's an article in the english section of the german news magazine SPIEGEL,
explaining the intentions of the organizers in detail:

[http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,779446,00...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,779446,00.html)

------
coldarchon
on a sidenote, Trojan Skinheads are not political in any way. They are chaotic
neutral ..

~~~
coldarchon
people who voted this down probably have no idea about the spirit of '69.

